# Royal Iris of the Mersey/New IOM Berth



## graysonlad (Feb 3, 2009)

Royal Iris of the Mersey: 
Does anyone know what has happened to the Royal Iris after the near sinking at Eastham Locks? Reported as taking in water and her passengers taken off by a dredger. Presumably Iris would need to be dry docked for repairs. But I can't find were the vessel is now or if she is back in service.

I.O.M. Steam Packet Co:
I read that the Manx Government have set aside £5 million towards of re siting the current berth to Waterloo Half Tide Basin. They are also in "advanced" talks with Peel Holdings. Who owns their current berth? Is it Liverpool or Peel? The report I read said the the IOM berth was needed for the new Cruise Liner Terminal. 
Graysonlad


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Royal Iris of the Mersey is in No 6 Drydock at Cammell Lairds and is expected to remain there for another couple of weeks


----------

